# Woodturning Face/Head Protection



## Spinzwood (May 29, 2017)

I'm new to turning and hope to do some bowl turning. Can anyone recommend a reasonably priced shield that has good protection? New or used. I've checked eBay for riot helmets but I think my melon is too large for them. I wear a 7 5/8 hat or motorcycle helmet.

Thanks for suggestions...

Bill


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

Pretty much any well built face shield will do, most of the tool suppliers like Rockler and Woodcraft have them


Something like this would work

http://www.rockler.com/3m-tekk-professional-face-shield

They also have a pretty nifty one that runs about 400 m that has a built in air filtration system that would help keep the dust out of your lungs

I just wear a cheap paper face mask, I am too tight for the high end one


----------



## WhoWoodHaveThought (May 21, 2017)

The thing I use now. . .






















. . .
























. . .


















Goggles, and they are $5>


----------



## holtzdreher (Jul 20, 2016)

I use shop glasses, but they are not enough. Some googles seem pretty flimsy. So far when I turn some woods, I wheel the lathe outdoors so the breeze carries the dust away from me. I tried a full face mask, but the things fog up on me, nearly immediately.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

This is the one I was talking about, but I am too tight to buy one

http://www.rockler.com/trend-air-circulating-airshield-pro-34492


----------



## Spinzwood (May 29, 2017)

Thanks for the hints. I'm not too concerned about the air filtration part as I have a good breathing mask.. I think. My wife has a spare CPAP machine with it's own filter. Has a pretty flexible hose and puts out a ton of air. If that doesn't work well, I'll do something different.

BUT, regarding face protection.. Heck I'm not the best looking bowling ball on the rack.. but, I do want to be safe. After reading about the guy that was severely clocked by a bowl that broke up.. I believe he was wearing a face shield but was not sufficient. Also, watching a popular UK turner mention that his nose was almost broken by a bowl that broke up.. .. I'm concerned / paranoid 

I've seen folks recommend riot helmets or hockey helmets, etc. I checked the riot helmets and with a head the size of mine, I'm not sure what size to get.. they do seem reasonable in price if you get one on eBay or other used site. I just need some sort of conversion for the head size.

Actually, the Rockler, etc will probably work for now as I'm only turning small items on my Jet 1014. Max bowl size will be less than 10".


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It's pretty rare to actually need a helmet. I was hit between the eyes with a table leg once and I don't think a helmet or face shield would have helped. Other than that it's just been dust. Once you get used to turning most of the time you can direct the dust away from your face so I don't even try to use a face shield. As dusty as wood turning is I don't know how you could keep a face shield clean. They are plastic and full of static electricity.


----------



## dearlw (Nov 16, 2015)

That's the one I use,TrendAir and I love it. I do a majority of bowls and have had some blow up on me, I wouldn't turn without head and face protection. It can happen, and once it does well you know. I don't agree with you tho Steve!

Dave


----------



## Phil Hansen (May 9, 2017)

Catpower said:


> This is the one I was talking about, but I am too tight to buy one
> http://www.rockler.com/trend-air-circulating-airshield-pro-34492


I bought one as it seemed to be the ultimate. 
Heavy on the head. Do not move your head quickly or you will be not able to see what you were looking a moment ago.
lt is a pain to put on and off with all that masking stuff.
Did not seal around the ears so all this cold air blowing around the ears.
Battery life and charging. When it does run down it takes 5-6 hours to recharge. What do you do while waiting? 
Replacement visor rip offs are a rip off. Extremely expensive. As is a replacement battery and filters.
Try to wash the dust off the visor. Joke - water gets behind the rip off and total loss off vision. 

Trend have got on the "lets screw the suckers on replacements" bandwagon.

Pickup for free. Tired of their claims and pricing.

Phil


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

Phil Hansen said:


> I bought one as it seemed to be the ultimate.
> Heavy on the head. Do not move your head quickly or you will be not able to see what you were looking a moment ago.
> lt is a pain to put on and off with all that masking stuff.
> Did not seal around the ears so all this cold air blowing around the ears.
> ...


Thanks for the heads up, I wouldn't have bought one anyway, besides being a tightwad, I also have a beard so it wouldn't seal tight anyway


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

I use a full face shield and dust mask. I used the plain dust masks but now use the ones with the exhale valve so my glasses don't fog up. Got them at Lowe's. I have a respirator but can't use it with the face shield. Without the face shield, it causes my glasses to move up on my nose and screws up the focus, giving me a headache.
I heard of one turner who used an umpire's chest protector.


----------



## UnivetSafety (Jul 27, 2017)

*Goggle solution*



holtzdreher said:


> I use shop glasses, but they are not enough. Some googles seem pretty flimsy. So far when I turn some woods, I wheel the lathe outdoors so the breeze carries the dust away from me. I tried a full face mask, but the things fog up on me, nearly immediately.


I have a goggle that has a nose piece that is designed for perfect integration with respiratory masks half or disposable! http://www.univetoptics.com/product/6x3/


----------

